# Metal FloorMat Screws



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

I have inside access to a CNC machine shop. I was thinking of having them FAB up some metal ones maybe with the GTO logo. If I can direct them to this forum to show interest of people wanting to purchase something like this would anyone be interested if the price is decent of course. Give me some feedback. thanks...


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

If under $20 for 4 then I'm in, especially with the GTO logo. I'm actuall missing one of my screws (rear driver side) and am in need of a replacement... replacing all 4 w/ some quality hardware would be great!


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

:agree 

Thought of this awhile back but don't have the connection to the machine shop you do.

Will take a set for a reasonable price. (Not much more than $20). Obviously, if they're logo engraved I woudn't mind springing for more.

Why they came with those weak-a$$ plastic teeth from the factory is beyond me.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

count me in


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

I'd buy a set.

Problem is, once you've replaced the weak plastic factory screws, aren't you putting a strong metal screw into weak plastic threads?


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

yea post up prices if you decide to do it, i'd prolly go for it:cheers


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

BigNick said:


> I'd buy a set.
> 
> Problem is, once you've replaced the weak plastic factory screws, aren't you putting a strong metal screw into weak plastic threads?


Those are thoughts I try to ignore. Don't want to hear it again k?

:cheers


----------



## Hummer (Jan 16, 2006)

I would be interested.


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

Ok I will talk to my shop and get you guys some numbers shortly and try to get some pics of some samples. Thanks for the feeback.


----------



## ShAkz05GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I want some... If you make these, then PM me


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm pretty sure the "threads" in the floor are metal... atleast on the '04s.

I say "threads" because they're not threaded, they're notched so the teeth snap in or hold by friction when the "screw" is turned. I say "screw" because it's not really a screw since there are no threads. That explanation sounds a bit circular but i think it makes sense.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I would DEF buy a set!


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

I would buy a set....................


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Put me down for 2 sets. :cool (if the price aint crazy!):willy:


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

I would buy a set if it's not much more thatn $20. The dealer will replace the plastic ones for free. The only thing that sucks is that they have to order them each time and call you when they come in. If they could make the metal ones with the GTO logo I might spend up to $30 depending on how they look.


----------



## ShAkz05GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

jortegasr said:


> I would buy a set if it's not much more thatn $20. The dealer will replace the plastic ones for free. The only thing that sucks is that they have to order them each time and call you when they come in. If they could make the metal ones with the GTO logo I might spend up to $30 depending on how they look.


STOP GOING UP IN PRICE!!! :willy: Let's stick to $20 per set!! :cheers


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

OK I'll take a set for $20 or less. How's that? arty:


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Interested. Would just want the factory look done in metal, though. Don't need to pimp my ride up with four more GTO logos. 

If you notice -- there's no way of inserting the anchor posts so that the indentations always line up -- they point all over the place. Same would apply with anything with a logo on it.


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

ShAkz05GTO said:


> STOP GOING UP IN PRICE!!! :willy: Let's stick to $20 per set!! :cheers


Fine. I am only willing to pay $10 a set. Hows that!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I don't think $20 a set is going to happen. $5 a piece? For three dimensional CNC work out of stainless or aluminum? Uh, no. Then again, if the program is written in a way where 20 or 30 could be done at the same time out of one piece of stock -- your numbers would look better.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> I don't think $20 a set is going to happen. $5 a piece? For three dimensional CNC work out of stainless or aluminum? Uh, no. Then again, if the program is written in a way where 20 or 30 could be done at the same time out of one piece of stock -- your numbers would look better.


I agree; unless the mill is in China 

I also don't think they'll be from stainless; way too hard to cut and that equates to slower cut times. 

That said, I would be interested in a set of aluminum ones and they don't even have to say GTO on them.


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

Aluminum, no GTO logo (that will save $$$) keep the price reasonable and I'm in!

Oh yeah, also see what the cost would be to get them black anodized, to help them blend into the black mats. Anodizing is a cheap process, so it shouldn't add that much cost, especially if the order is large enough.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

If you build it. 





I will buy!!!!!!


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

Pics!!!


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

I would be in for a set too. Please post details when you have them.


----------



## iamhowie (Jan 2, 2006)

*Floor mat Retainers*

Count me in as well

[email protected]


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

count me in


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

I would be in for a set of them also!


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm in here too!!!


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

lotaguts said:


> I have inside access to a CNC machine shop. I was thinking of having them FAB up some metal ones maybe with the GTO logo. If I can direct them to this forum to show interest of people wanting to purchase something like this would anyone be interested if the price is decent of course. Give me some feedback. thanks...


Have you had any luck getting your machine shop to come up with comething? It seems that my driver side one only last about a week. Ove my goat but man these anchors are a sh*** design.


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

jortegasr said:


> Have you had any luck getting your machine shop to come up with comething? It seems that my driver side one only last about a week. Ove my goat but man these anchors are a sh*** design.


They are still working on a design hope to have pics soon. This shop is really busy with contracts waiting for the dust to settle a little.


----------



## 3RDGENGTO (Jul 30, 2005)

Count Me In As Well, Ill Buy A Set:d


----------



## Rainmans 05 (Dec 14, 2005)

FYI...these are in work



CAR Motorsports said:


> _CAR MOTORSPORTS_ FLOOR MAT CLIPS UPDATE​Time to pass along the latest and greatest information. We, CAR Motorsports, are working quickly on this product. To date we have decided on producing three sizes of Floor Mat Clips. One size to accomodate the original OEM Floor Mats, another to accomodate the CAR Motorsports Custom Embroidered Premium Quality Floor Mats and the final size clip to cover the hole without going through a floor mat grommett. The clips will be available in two color styles, a brushed aluminum finish to seamlessly integrate with the factory interior appointment brushed aluminum; and a anodized black finish to integrate with the carpet and floor mat surfaces. All clips will feature the factory style lock down holding system with full surface slotting for ease of installation. An added bonus will be the engraving of the GTO Letters in the original production style format. We anticipate providing you with pricing information as early as Wednedsay, 8 March 2006. Prototype pictures should be available no later than 15 March.
> 
> We are of the opinion that all GTO owners will favor the CAR Motorsports Custom Floor Mat Clips over the OEM Clips. Therefore, we do expect nearly every GTO owner on this board to order these clips if he or she is utlizing a floor mat system with grommett application. As for the CAR Motorsports Custom Embroidered Floor Mats, we have always offered our GTO Floor Mats with a grommett option. Although once you install our floor mats they do not move, the grommett would only be for appearance of the clip if you are inclined to show the clip system.
> 
> ...


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing what they look like. I am in.:cool


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

I'll take a set as well... Not too big on the logo either though and black anaodized would be cool.

PM me when you've struck a deal, thanks!


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm in! I would love to get a set!


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

I want a set too.

I also want to see pics.

Monica


----------



## Rainmans 05 (Dec 14, 2005)

They are getting closer in being available...



CAR Motorsports said:


> CAR Motorsports Floor Mat Clips Update​
> We now have detailed information on the CAR Motorsports Custom Designed GTO Floor Mat Clips. The Custom Clips are emblem quality for a lifetime of use and feature a one year warranty. Made of hard aluminum, available in a brushed finish as well as an anodized black with clear finish. All styles of clips will have the GTO Word Logo on both sides of the locking slot. We will
> be taking pre-orders to determine if sales are sufficient enough to support final production. There are minimum production numbers required and if we meet these numbers the clips will be produced. Tomorrow, look for an ordering information form along with a detailed product information sheet. The price of the four piece set will be $79.95. This may sound expensive for clips but it is very expensive to produce a piece of this type in these low numbers. If we were producing 100,000 clips; then pricing would be quite different since we could support a separate manufacturing process. The number of sets we need to sell of each type clip for the project to be viable is 150. As a review, the types of clips are: Standard Length to accomodate OEM Floor Mats, Increased Length used for thicker floor mats to include CAR Motorsport Custom Embroidered GTO Floor Mats, Decreased Length used for plugging the hole. Again, look for information tomorrow on ordering. We will have prototype pictures available late next week. The pre-order period will last for at least two weeks to give the thousands of GTO owners an opportunity to make this project a reality with their orders. As always, CAR Motorsports looks forward to providing you an ultimate quality accessory.
> 
> ...


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

hurry hurry tell us to step right uparty:


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

1st come 1st serve I'll take a set lets see whos hits the market 1st. Some pics would be nice so I'll know if I need to wait on something or not....


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Someone Make These Already!!!


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

:agree :agree :agree :agree I think they forgot.... ?


----------



## rwilson831 (Aug 23, 2004)

I would like a set too.


----------



## Rainmans 05 (Dec 14, 2005)

Additional info...



CAR Motorsports said:


> CAR Motorsports GTO Locking Clips Ordering Information​
> Members,
> 
> We now have detailed information on the CAR Motorsports Custom Designed GTO Floor Mat Clips. The Custom Clips are emblem quality for a lifetime of use and feature a one year warranty. Made of hard aluminum, available in a brushed finish as well as an anodized black with clear finish. All styles of clips will have the GTO Word Logo on both sides of the locking slot. We will be taking pre-orders to determine if sales are sufficient enough to support final production. There are minimum production numbers required and if we meet these numbers the clips will be produced. The price of the four piece set will be $79.95. This may sound expensive for clips but it is very expensive to produce a piece of this type in these low numbers. If we were producing 100,000 clips; then pricing would be quite different since we could support a separate manufacturing process. The number of sets we need to sell of each type clip for the project to be viable is 150. As a review, the types of clips are: Standard OEM Length to accomodate OEM Floor Mats, Increased Length used for thicker floor mats to include CAR Motorsport Custom Embroidered GTO Floor Mats, Decreased Length used for plugging the hole. The pre-order period will last for at least two weeks to give the thousands of GTO owners an opportunity to make this project a reality with their orders. As always, CAR Motorsports looks forward to providing you an ultimate quality accessory.
> ...





CAR Motorsports said:


> Prototype pics will not be available for awhile. If we do not receive enough orders within the two weeks, we will not be producing the product. We already have invested plenty in the engineering, artwork and finishes. Everything is detailed out and it is time to order if you would like a emblem quality replacement floor mat clip. It will have the GTO word in the correct style on both sides of the locking slot. Large numbers of members wrote about how much they wanted a quality replacement clip. We are now taking their orders. If you are doubtful about the effectiveness or quality of our accessories, we invite you to visit our website and look at our GTO emblems. As an example, the GTO factory fender emblems are plastic and we never even consider plastic in an emblem, clip or fastener. We are currently involved with a custom emblem application for the limited production Mercury Marauder. It may be beneficial for many of you to click on the link below to better understand the way a CAR Motorsports Custom Product is tailored to meet the needs of the customer.
> 
> http://www.mercurymarauder.net/forums/showthread.php?t=23356
> 
> ...


----------



## ShAkz05GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

$80 is a whole lot of money for a set of 4. I can't see myself spending more than $40 total. $10 each should be plenty.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Well, these are pricey. Still interested but there's no way I'm placing an order without a visual of what's going to be produced.


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Well, these are pricey. Still interested but there's no way I'm placing an order without a visual of what's going to be produced.


:agree


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Give us Pictures! Give us Pictures! Hell no we won't go, Hell no we won't go, til we get pics for our Goats!!

Kinda rhymed. Right?


----------



## Rainmans 05 (Dec 14, 2005)

BlownGTO said:


> Someone Make These Already!!!


Where and how much $$$...


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

I would be willing to spend $40, but not $80. Maybe after my waranty is up. For right now I will just wait the two week delivery.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Yeah I would pay $40 or so, but $80 is just far too much money to spend on that. As much as I would love them, I can justify the price.


----------



## kvmckee (Dec 2, 2008)

I would like some as well


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Try Ebay...
I picked up 2 sets. One set of black with the GTO crest on it, and one in Stainless with the GTO crest on them. They work pretty well.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Did they ever get made? I would love a set.
I was going to get some on Ebay but the ones I seen were about 50 or so.
To much for that IMO


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I believe I picked up 4 for 40.00. I am using Lloyd mats and their swivel set up was pathetic I kept having to readjust the front mats. The OEM plastic clips were too large for the Lloyd holes so I broke down and purchased the ones I have. They have not moved since. I am using stainless and they look great against the black and pretty much matches the silver on the dash. I have 2 black ones as back ups.


----------



## shadrag (Oct 18, 2008)

Yep, 4 for $40, lots of colors, quality pieces (on ebay)


----------



## QuikLilGoat (Aug 26, 2008)

yeh i got mine off ebay as well.. they look great. and the plastic part in the floor that u clip them into hasn't broken yet.. for some reason that plastic is alot more tough than the original clips. i also got the badges that come with them.. very nice look now, mind you they were still 60 bucks for all of it.. 40 for the clips and 20 for the badges.


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Mat Locks*

Duplication of efforts, you can get them off ebay now for dirt...and in different finish's. I recently purchased a matching set for like 30 bucks...
kicks06
Dallas, GA.


----------



## kvmckee (Dec 2, 2008)

For those of you that want a quick fix without the big expense, a better plastic answer than the original clips- I went to my local hardware store in the section that has all the little drawers that have the misc screws, stoppers, clips etc. I found what they call automotive panel screws, they are backward ribbed (like threads) and are intended to be pushed into the hole and the ribs hold it tightly against the hole. The top is a plain large head. When I need to take them out, I will have to likely break them out, but at 40 cents each- I can do that. I


----------



## MatthewsNC (Mar 27, 2013)

I bought the floor mat retainer clips on eBay for $40 for the set of 4. That included free shipping. I got black as it matches my interior but they had several other colors if you wanted to match your exterior paint color. Smooth top to the head (no logo) but this is WAY better than the cheap plastic. Yes a little expensive but just what I wanted, I think it is worth it. I got mine from BrownCadillac and he has a 99.5% rating (very good!). I don't know him otherwise and have not done business with him otherwise. Just passing along what I consider a good experience.


----------

